# A question about whipped shea



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I only make it in one scent. But I see people offering it in many different scents and am wondering how to do this. I find it a bit time consuming and am wondering if I can make a batch and not jar it but store it all in a tub unscented. Then when I get an order for xyz scent could I scoop enough out, add the scent and whip it up again? My whipped shea does not stay very soft. It's not rock hard but it's far from a cream.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't scent mine at all, and my customers don't seem to mind, if they want something scented then they buy the lotion or body butter.. Just seems like to much work for me to scent one more product on demand.. 
Mine is like yours Kathy, it is kinda solid, but not really a cream.. so I sure can't help you much with this one.. 
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Honestly...I don't know why I'm even thinking of doing it. LOL I think I'll just set some aside next time and test my theory. LOL


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

My daughter is a sports massage therapist and her lubricant of choice is whipped shea.
She uses it unscented but if someone is a regular client and wants a scent ( most shower right after massage) then she does a small batch in a coffee grinder if you can believe that!
Just about 2 oz and one drop of scent. It works well for her situation. Don't know what a small batch would be for someone who sells it but it certainly keeps her from wasting the fragrance free.
Lee


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I sell unscented, scented with lavender EO and one scented with Lemon FO. That is all. They have 3 choices and I have never had anyone ask for anything else. Diehard whipped shea users are more interested in the results than the scent. That is my opinion anyway. 
BUT I whip the shea with my oil of choice and then scent it as I need it. I sell at shows so that way I can always have a steady supply of my 3 choices without a lot of extra work.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I gave up on whipping it all together 

Now all I do is run it through a meat grinder that pipes it into my bottles and sell it unscented and unwhipped. It has sold better for me this year and this way than doing all the extra work of whipping and scenting it.

I bought a bunch of jam and jelly jars to put them in and it works great for me.

I love the idea of scenting it on site. To bad most of the places I go do not offer any power or else I would be tempted to bring a block of shea butter, cut off a bit for each customer and whip it right up with a choice of 5 or so EOs. I think that would attract new customers to see what on earth you were doing


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Shea butter mixed with another skin friendly oil is what I call whipped shea. The purpose is to make it a bit creamier and easier to apply. It sells well for me in the winter. I do not carry it when the temperatures begins to rise. 

Becky - one of my competitors at a large show I do used to custom scent on site. I noticed they quit doing that this year. I would think too much cleanup plus they had to have two people manning the booth to do that. This year they only had one person working.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't you all have to melt the shea to whip it up? Or am I making it much harder on myself?


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I used to whip it but it's way too time consuming so just went with a plain shea cream product that sells extremely well - some days at the market it out sells soap. I mix with sweet almond oil (about 1 tablespoon per 8 oz shea), a little vit E oil & fragrance. Every batch of shea butter is different so you have to adjust all the time. I use a refined shea from Oils By Nature. It's the most consistent & is never gritty. I tried an unrefined shea a couple of years ago & it did not sell at all. OBN's refined is a great shea & nothing like the stuff from Columbus.

Jenny


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Forgot to say that I melt it very gently in the microwave. Zap for about 3 minutes, let sit for a while to soften & stir with a small whisk. Never, ever let it go to clear liquid, it could become gritty. I pour when it's a very thick (about like pancake batter). Also, cool quickly. In the summer I put it in the fridge till it starts to become solid. 

Jenny


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Kalne - I do not melt the shea. I use about 10% of a liquid oil and put it in the kitchenaide and use the wire whisk attachment. When it is mixed well I either put it in jars or add EO or FO and put into jars.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

So far I've just made whipped shea for home use. I do the same as LaNell and just throw everything in the Kitchenaide and whip it up. Turns out well. 

For the folks that sell. Do you spritz everything down with alcohol (like with lotion making) before making your whipped shea or is this not necessary because you are not dealing with water in the product?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am a Clorox believer so I clean all utensils etc with a bleach solution. This is the only product I make in my kitchen since I refuse to dedicate my Kitchenaide to the soap kitchen. But I do have dedicated whisk and bowl for shea. Not that it matters but I just do.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I soap in my old cheese room which is separate from my house. I have dedicated equipment & am a little bit compulsive about keeping it all very clean. I'm a big fan of bleach, too. You can't be too careful.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I can see I have some experimenting to do. I melt mine completely down, add my liquid oil, chill a bit, whip, chill, whip, chill, whip. It's a little tedious and I usually find a book to read at the same time. LOL Looks like I add quite a bit more liquid oil (jojoba and sunflower) than most of you though. It is somewhat fluffy when I put it into jars. I have to smash it in a little so I don't get air pockets. It's never been gritty tough.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Kalne said:


> I can see I have some experimenting to do. I melt mine completely down, add my liquid oil, chill a bit, whip, chill, whip, chill, whip. It's a little tedious and I usually find a book to read at the same time. LOL Looks like I add quite a bit more liquid oil (jojoba and sunflower) than most of you though. It is somewhat fluffy when I put it into jars. I have to smash it in a little so I don't get air pockets. It's never been gritty tough.


Not that I'm an expert here but what do you use to whip up your SB? If whatever you are using has some power I would try mixing without melting anything. The recipe I have called for melting and chilling like you do. I thought that was a bunch of bother so I just threw everything in the KA. Everything mixed well and turned out nice and creamy/light.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use a kitchen aid too. Interesting. Too bad I have enough made to last awhile. Once it's gone I'm changing my packaging though so will be a good time to try something new.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I did that melt, whip, chill thing once and that was the end of that. I just let the kitcehnaide take care of the whole thing and it does a pretty good job of it. I still put it in the jar with a spatula, then bang on the counter to settle and top off.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

All this talk of whipped shea............I'm going to try it. 

I haven't made lotions or butters yet. Can someone tell me about the bleach or alcohol? I'm assuming you clean your utensils, bowls etc. with it. How? Full strength or a solution? Do you dip it then let dry? Or do you dry it off? I need a tutorial for dummies here. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Cindy
Because we make lotions, body butters and shea butters and sell we don't want mold growing in them, we clean the surfaces of our utensils, countertops first.. Saying all that, it is more likely to happen to lotion or body butters that have milk or water in them than it is whipped shea which is just shea butter and liquid oils.. but we do anyway.. I do and think most others do also.. I use alcohol and bleach.. I clean my pots with hot soapy water and bleach,, air dry.. I clean spoons or utensils by spraying with alcohol air drying again.. before I start.. 
Barb


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I tried Whipped shea for the first time a couple days ago. I used refined shea and 72 degree co. I really like it alot. I did put it in the freezer to cool down once, but that was all. No grittiness. But I've never had grittiness with my lip balms either.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

MRFBarbara said:


> Cindy
> Because we make lotions, body butters and shea butters and sell we don't want mold growing in them, we clean the surfaces of our utensils, countertops first.. Saying all that, it is more likely to happen to lotion or body butters that have milk or water in them than it is whipped shea which is just shea butter and liquid oils.. but we do anyway.. I do and think most others do also.. I use alcohol and bleach.. I clean my pots with hot soapy water and bleach,, air dry.. I clean spoons or utensils by spraying with alcohol air drying again.. before I start..
> Barb


Ok, thanks, Barb.


----------

